# Laid up in Tilbury?



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

My travels took me down by Tilbury dock the other day, and I "spotted" a few ships over the wall. When I went on the PLA website to confirm their identity, I noted that the "Ross Revenge" has been in there since 2005, and the "Emeraude France" since 2007. Would "Ross Revenge" be the old Radio Caroline ship? and would "Emeraude France" be the high-speed catamaran ferry? 
Does anyone know why these vessels have been there for so long, and what is their likely fate? I'm just curious ( well, that's what my missus says, anyway(Thumb) )
Cheers 
Steve


----------



## explorer (Jul 10, 2009)

The Ross Revenge was at one time an Off Shore Radio Broadcaster, parts of the vessel were also used in the film The Boat that Rocks.
A while back they were doing tours over the vessel,not sure what future plans are. There is a web site dedicated to it.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

There is a site on Emeraude France *HERE*

Chris


----------



## strangelights (Jan 7, 2010)

The `Ross Revenge`is the Radio Caroline ship.Its an ex Grimsby Trawler.I worked on the ship when it was impounded in Dover Western docks,around 1990-92.I,ve no idea of its current situation,it has all different crew members now,so i,ve no idea as to who does what anymore.From when i was involved with it,it survived mainly through donations from enthusiasts,sales of merchandise,and advertising through its temporary FM broadcasts.I think it still survives today due to the many enthusiasts who hope that maybe one day,that it will go back to sea and broadcast on a permanent basis.I think that with todays rules,regulations and red tape that its very unlikely.A great shame as it was a brilliant station.As mentioned in the previous postings,it would probably be best to check out the Caroline website for any current info...


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

On the subject of laid up vessel's can anybody enlighten me on the reason(s) why in the 1970's three new Hudson Tanker's were laid up on Merseyside for many years after being built by Cammel Laird and their Owner refusing to accept delivery. Was there a genuine "technical problem" with them or were the Owner's playing "games" because of the sharp increase in fuel price's at that time?


----------



## dondoncarp (Feb 26, 2006)

After the demize of Hoverspeed,a couple of months later i got a call to take the france from sunderland dry dock(where she was layed up with seacat scotland)down to tilbury.
The move by seacontainers at the time was to allow seacats rapide and diamant which were layed up in tilbury to dry dock in sunderland prior to be being sold to the spanish,The france has been there ever since awaiting a buyer i pressume.
Sea Leopard(EX Speedferries Speedone) should still be at Tilbury although shes been drydocked and is linked to Euroferries(Who promise much but deliver nowt)starting up at ramsgate
regards
martin
Ema


----------



## Guernsey (Jun 22, 2005)

According to local news today Rapide is either purchased or chartered by Condor Ferries to replace Condor 10 on the St Malo Channel Island Route from the Spring Bank Holiday. It also says Condor 10 is sold. I know the latter vessel was short of car capacity last year.


----------

